# Removing Tite Bond II



## frankp (May 30, 2016)

A few years back I made some electric guitars. While installing the inserts for the bridge on one of these guitars I used Tite Bond II. After all this time the guitar hasn't been played much but now I'm going to try my hand (again) at learning to play and I'd like to remove these inserts and adjust the action on the guitar (too high now and need to lower the inserts to lower the action somewhat). 

Anyone have any suggestions for removing the tite bond, or at least loosening it enough that I won't have massive tear out when I do remove the inserts? I'm thinking of applying heat but any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2016)

Their web site says to heat it with a heat gun to loosen the glue joint, possibly stream and an iron for thinner parts

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 30, 2016)

I don't think you can remove it. The only way I know of would be to cut just above it and sand down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2016)

If you heat it carefully with a heat gun it will soften some and be more pliable. Just be careful not to heat anything too much, take it slow. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (May 31, 2016)

Thoughts on hot water? This is similar to the bridge in question. The glued piece is the insert at the top center of the picture. https://www.allparts.com/GB-0525-010-Chrome-Gotoh-Tunematic_p_1546.html. I was thinking of possibly pouring a small amount of boiling water into the insert and see if that loosens it up enough then remove the insert and let the wood dry out.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2016)

dry out some T-2 and try it before you try it on guitar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2016)

I think you'll have to sacrifice the inserts. Remove the bridge and do some aggressive but tactical coarse sanding into the dried glue but just short of the body, then switch to finer grit to just get it to the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2016)

frankp said:


> Thoughts on hot water? This is similar to the bridge in question. The glued piece is the insert at the top center of the picture. https://www.allparts.com/GB-0525-010-Chrome-Gotoh-Tunematic_p_1546.html. I was thinking of possibly pouring a small amount of boiling water into the insert and see if that loosens it up enough then remove the insert and let the wood dry out.



I had a customer run one of my cutting boards through a dishwasher, that did the trick! I don't think you want to do that with a guitar though. .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## frankp (May 31, 2016)

@Kevin, you may be onto something. I started poking at these last night and they are in there good. I am considering just chopping them like chopping the head off a bolt and then burying the threaded rod portion into the top on the guitar. I'll keep everyone informed either way.


----------



## brown down (May 31, 2016)

got any pics? I want to see your guitar


----------



## frankp (May 31, 2016)

@brown down I'll start a new thread here as a copy of the original thread on WWT. I don't want to link to that site since they've turned a bit too corporate and lost all the "loyal" users by being dinks. Thread is here: http://woodbarter.com/threads/pulling-from-the-archive.27607/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 31, 2016)

How thick are the walls on those inserts Frank? Are they Stainless or Brass? If brass, I wonder if you couldn't drill them out easier. Thin the walls down on them and use a punch to break the insert away from the glue. It's entirely possible that your drill bit may bite and spin the insert in the glue also.

You may have to step up a size or two to cut the side walls under the head on the insert. Or, you might find a bit in your moto-tool kit that would allow you to cut them off at or below surface as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 1, 2016)

those are way cool man! which one are you trying to fix! love the colors did you dye them yourself?


----------



## Tclem (Jun 1, 2016)

Three pound hammer and a crow bar ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Jun 1, 2016)

@brown down thanks. We did all the work. I did the dying of the big one (rainbow) and my daughter dyed her own. The one I'm trying to fix is the rainbow one; the action on it is just too high and it really hurts to actually play at the higher frets. They all sound pretty good though, if I do say so myself. If I can figure out how, I'll throw up some audio clips of them. It won't be "music" but you should be able to hear the tone pretty well. Right now the big one has no strings but I can do my daughter's and the little one.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2016)

Frank the $64K question is . . . . is she still playing?


----------



## frankp (Jun 1, 2016)

@Kevin, of course not. She played it for a little while and it's been hanging on the wall for most of the nearly 7 years. She did take it to college, briefly, because her boyfriend is a musician but she hasn't had time to play it. She's like me... she can play a few chords, do some finger picking, and make noise but can't really play. She played Oboe for a long time but has let that lapse as well. Hopefully her younger brother and sister will start to learn more since their mother is a musician.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2016)

That's normal of course. None of our kids stayed with their instruments of choice. My drummer son is the only one who did for a while and has started playing again after about a 3 year hiatus. He has real talent but like his dad who pissed it away, he's done the same thing so far. Hopefully this time he'll actually develop it seriously. I finally talked him into taking lessons and that has opened his eyes a great deal. But his main focus is his MMA training. He could play professionally at just about any level if he would buckle down for 2 years, but right now he's so consumed with MMA and he is very good at that too so the drums have taken a back seat. 

I encourage his passions even MMA but I have tried to get him to keep at least proficient with drumming and make him aware MMA is not going to feed him unless he can rise to the top, and as good as he is I told him ... _there's a lot of extremely tough SOB's you have to climb over first. _But, he enjoys it so I encourage him to chase his passions and see where they lead. You don't have to be the best at something to enjoy it and get fulfillment from it. Last time he was down he asked if he could "show me some moves" but I didn't fall for it and told him my knee was too jacked up (and it really was). Last time he tried me was about 18 months ago in my daughter's front yard and I tapped him out in about 90 seconds. But I know I can't take him now he's been training hard in a Brazilian Jujitsu dojo under a Gracie. They don't even take you unless you have talent. But I'll be damned if I'm going to give him the chance to tap out his old man. I will always have a bum knee or bad back when he is in town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

